# [Semi-OT] Sig. Urbani, beccati /usr/portage/distfiles/

## flowolf

Dopo 10 ore passate tra filosofia e latino mi sono imbattuto su questa simpatica news http://www.web3.altervista.org/nuke/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=32, 5 secondi dopo i miei distfiles erano in condivisione su amule   :Laughing:  .

Secondo voi è un'idea sensata o è colpa del troppo studio?

----------

## federico

Ha una sua logica nell'ottica della condivisione, solo che non un utente non ha nessun buon motivo per preferire il download di software opensource in una rete p2p piuttosto che andare direttamente sul sito del produttore (guadagnando tempo, velocita' e sicurezza)

----------

## Rugge

 *DarkSSJ wrote:*   

> Dopo 10 ore passate tra filosofia e latino mi sono imbattuto su questa simpatica news http://www.web3.altervista.org/nuke/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=32, 5 secondi dopo i miei distfiles erano in condivisione su amule   .
> 
> Secondo voi è un'idea sensata o è colpa del troppo studio?

 

salve ragazzi... sono uno dei promotori dell'iniziativa...

ricordate che la banda costa, e un  software la paga... è anche un modo per fare risparmiare soldi ai progetti open-source che possono reimpiegarli in modi ben più utili!

Poi ricordatevi che alcuni piccoli progetti non possono permettersi tanti ftp o a volte nemmeno uno!

Speriamo che funzioni!

----------

## federico

sourceforge non mi pare che faccia pagare alcunche', correggetemi se sbaglio...

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

potrebbe essere un buon modo per diffindere malware e virus vari.

pensate che casino se scarico da emule gcc3.4 e mi ricompilo il sistema con un software che è stato manomesso. oppure installo sendmail modificato che flooda tutti i miei amici...

insomma, anche se l'idea di condividere risorse è un'idea che condivido, bisognerebbe attrezzarsi per controllare la validità del codice, md5 e cose così,  in pratica avere una struttura centralizzata che controlli la distribuzione. insomma, c'è qualcosa che non va...

tutto questo IMHO!

ciao DaVe

----------

## randomaze

 *DaVe&OpenMOsix wrote:*   

> pensate che casino se scarico da emule gcc3.4 e mi ricompilo il sistema con un software che è stato manomesso. oppure installo sendmail modificato che flooda tutti i miei amici...

 

Giuste obiezioni, anche se il p2p si basa anche sul presupposto che se una cosa é disponibile da parecchie fonti dovrebbe essere la versione corretta  :Wink: 

Comunque se lo usi per scaricare pacchetti da dare in pasto a gentoo il controllo md5 viene fatto da portage!

----------

## federico

Veramente secondo la mia conoscenza e' + facile scaricare un file dal p2p corrotto che dal sito originale...

Se io scarico dal sito originale posso spesso confrontarlo con un md5sum, mentre se lo scarico dal p2p posso scaricare la rava per la fava o qualcosa di corrotto o modificato.

Potrebbe essere cattivo ma in italia fare ste stronzate e' prassi....

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Se io scarico dal sito originale posso spesso confrontarlo con un md5sum, mentre se lo scarico dal p2p posso scaricare la rava per la fava o qualcosa di corrotto o modificato.
> 
> 

 

Puoi confrontare il file scaricato dal p2p con l'md5sum preso dal sito originale.

Diciamo che sono daccordo con chi dice che nel p2p é facile prendere schifezze, anche se non so dire "quanto più facile2 del prendere l'rpm dell'ultima versione di amule "fatto in casa" su pincopallo.altervista.it.

Questo sarebbe un modo alternativo per sfruttare le tecniche p2p in modo costruttivo e alleggerendo le richeste di banda per i siti originali.

Poi sul fatto che al momento sia meglio andare sui siti originali perché più veloci/affidabili e simili non ci piove!

----------

## federico

Alla fine per dare una spinta alla cosa sul mio lopster e' presente ora la mia distfiles  :Wink: 

----------

## Rugge

comunque esiste il forum apposito del progetto openreactor e le relases che facciamo li le controlliamo noI e le prendiamo da fonti sicure/ufficiali!   :Very Happy:   (se vi fidate)

ciao   :Very Happy: 

----------

## alexbr

Scusate ma, per queste cose non conviene usare programmi come bittorrent, che sono pur sempre p2p, ma gestiscono le risorse in modo centralizzato e fanno automaticamente il check dei files (vedono se sono corrotti con l'md5sum)?

Non capisco perchè usare per forza un p2p "tradizionale", in più bittorrent si può usare anche facilmente in programmi come emerge, per cui lo ritengo più fattibili.

my 2 cents

alexbr

----------

## kaio

Sottoscrivo al 100% così si evitano pacchetti eventualmente manomessi

----------

## lordunderdark

Salve, sono l'ideatore del progetto Open Reactor e ringrazio tutti quelli che ci hanno sostenuto  e li invito a partecipare alla community  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ha una sua logica nell'ottica della condivisione, solo che non un utente non ha nessun buon motivo per preferire il download di software opensource in una rete p2p piuttosto che andare direttamente sul sito del produttore (guadagnando tempo, velocita' e sicurezza)

 

si, hai ragione ma il p2p aiuta molto la diffusione di software poco conosciuti che magari non sono neanche su sourceforge

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> potrebbe essere un buon modo per diffindere malware e virus vari. 
> 
> pensate che casino se scarico da emule gcc3.4 e mi ricompilo il sistema con un software che è stato manomesso. oppure installo sendmail modificato che flooda tutti i miei amici... 
> ...

 

come già detto da Andrea ci impegnamo a controllare le release!  :Very Happy: 

Non preoccupatevi!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pascalbrax

lol, io sono 2 mesi che tengo distfiles in condivisione su amule...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

 *Quote:*   

> si, hai ragione ma il p2p aiuta molto la diffusione di software poco conosciuti che magari non sono neanche su sourceforge 
> 
> 

 

non ne sono sicuro... se non lo conosco non lo scarico!

se non sono neanche su sourceforge, per esempio, non ho nessuno che mi garantisce il funzionamento.

sono più favorevole a bit-torrent. per esempio:

faccio il mio bel programmino, creo il mio bel sito, distribuisco via bit-torrent il mio programma. nota che lo fa anche postgresql.

ciao

DaVe

----------

## lordunderdark

Si, hai ragione ma si condividono i file per poco tempo!

Pochi restano in seed per + di 2 giorni ed i nuovi utenti si perdono molto!

Io BitTorrent l'ho provato e non sono MAI riuscito a terminare un download!  :Sad: 

Con eDonkey- eMule - Overnet invece non é necessario "tenere la finestra aperta" x condividere ed é molto + comodo!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## motaboy

Non vedo problemi con file manomessi visto che portage fa l'md5sum di ogni file. Non la vedete la faccina sorridente quando passa il controllo?

Bye!

----------

## pascalbrax

beh, anche emule cerca i files in base a un suo hash, quindi se qualcuno manomette un file, si vedrebbe subito.

----------

## lordunderdark

Se mi pagate il server dedicato su cui hostare il tracker del torrent ci faccio un pensierino  :Smile: 

Cmq in edonkey ed overnet(shariamo su entrambi) si ha + visibilità, il torrent è un circuito chiuso come ka**o fanno a scoprire openreactor?

ricordate ke quello ke facciamo è solo un servizio!

e se il DL Urbani non verrà modificato (anke se hanno promesso molte volte...) kuesto sarà anke un motivo di protesta da parte vostra ke dite ke si può utilizzare x l'opensource! Vi pariamo anke il kulo! Ke volete di +?

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *lordunderdark wrote:*   

> Ke volete di +? 

 

Che sistemiate la tastiera, sembra avere bloccato il tasto "k" e assenti altri tasti (c, h...) rendendo illeggibili i vostri messaggi  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Geps

il problema grosso è che, a quanto ho capito della faccenda, anche se sto scaricando dei pacchetti opensource, sul provider vedono giga e giga di traffico su protocolli "caldi", di conseguenza mi piombano in casa e mi massacrano di multe e contromulte per vari CD non più vergini  :Shocked: , mp3 scaricati in precedenza e così via.

ma magari mi sbaglio (oppure ingigantisco la faccenda più di quel che è).

----------

## Danilo

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *lordunderdark wrote:*   Ke volete di +?  
> 
> Che sistemiate la tastiera, sembra avere bloccato il tasto "k" e assenti altri tasti (c, h...) rendendo illeggibili i vostri messaggi 

 

stra - ROTFL

 *Geps wrote:*   

> di conseguenza mi piombano in casa e mi massacrano di multe e contromulte per vari CD non più vergini , mp3 scaricati in precedenza e così via.

 

Be' ci avrebbero pure ragione... (legalmente parlando). 

Voglio pero' vedere quale e' quel magistrato che ti firma un ordine di perquisizione rischiando una denuncia se non ti trova nulla.

Il caso rai insegna...

Credo comunque che il decreto debba essere eliminato del tutto non fosse altro che noi gia' foraggiamo le case discografiche attraverso le tasse sugli storage.

Probabilmente un buon avvocato potrebbe "anche" trovare il modo di renderlo inapplicabile in una causa... Per me e' stato + che altro una errata manovra pre-elettorale

----------

## Rugge

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *lordunderdark wrote:*   Ke volete di +?  
> 
> Che sistemiate la tastiera, sembra avere bloccato il tasto "k" e assenti altri tasti (c, h...) rendendo illeggibili i vostri messaggi 

 

 :Laughing:   La mia almeno funziona bene   :Cool: 

----------

